# Success in gallia county



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

Shot this buck at sunset last night. Came in chasing a doe and a small buck. 16 yard shot with 100 grain slick trick and he only went about 35 yards and piled up in the thicket. First day of camp and I now assume the roll of camp punk. What kind of reward is that. Lol. Pressure is off, going to try and stick a few does
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice looking buck!


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Nice! Gotta love slick tricks. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice ! Hell of a neck on him too. He knew the ruts on.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I also hunted Galia this week end our group took 2 bucks a small 6 and a 10 that will score about 120 maybe not quite. Another large buck was seen this evening along with 11 slick heads. I had to come this evening but will be back down tomarrow.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

You could've waited until he climbed down! Lol (sorry couldn't resist)


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

That is a very nice deer, what part of Galia do you hunt, I hunt near Patriot, south of Rio Grande, in and around Wayne National.


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks, his neck is so swollen. 2 tines are broken and he has a big gash right between his antlers. I'd say he was a fighter. I'm about a mile and a half off the fiver in Gallipolis. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

Slick Tricks: The only broadhead that I will ever hunt with. They fly true and do some major damage. 

Nice buck. Been some big deer killed in that area this year.

Lg_mouth


----------



## redtailmatt (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree lg mouth. Made the switch last year. Been a long time spitfire user and I was concerned about the size of them all I can at is wow, they fly great and hit hard. Have not had a deer go more than 40 yards. I'll be using them till I can't find em anymore. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Pretty deer. I hunt near mercerville down in galia. Went down a couple weeks back and deer seemed pretty smart but they are not hunted on our 120acres? lol

Congrats


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Big neck on that ol boy, congrats


----------

